# Crunchy granules in my canned salmon, WTH?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I pressure cooked some Coho salmon the other day. I tried a bottle today and it has some crunchy granules in it much like small rock salt. It doesn't really taste like anything. Has anyone run into this? What is it?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I have run into it though I think it was with commercially processed tuna. It seems harmless but does take away from the experience and ease of mind.

My guess is it is bone cooked at a temperature that changes the protein structure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What Steve said.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve G said:


> I have run into it though I think it was with commercially processed tuna. It seems harmless but does take away from the experience and ease of mind.
> 
> My guess is it is bone cooked at a temperature that changes the protein structure.


Hmmmm. I never suspected that nor have I heard of it. I've done a ton of canned salmon and I've never had this happen before.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a couple things I found;

https://www.vitalchoice.com/faq/i-f...ruvite-2?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

http://www.healthyandnaturallife.com/should-you-be-alarmed-by-crystals-in-your-canned-tuna/


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Interesting. I never would have guessed struvite. The image in the second link definitely matches what I have found though my recollection was that it was more like plastic then glass. I remember wondering if it was the the broken tip of a clear plastic fork which I must have been eating it with. Anyhow, I accept that your link is it. Now I know.


----------

